# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Heater will not shut off!



## Rene (Jun 7, 2003)

I have a 50W Visitherm heater that I use on my cycling 5G tank. The problem is the heater will not shut off until the temperature is above 80F. I set the temperature of the heater to be at 74F. 

So what would happen is that the heater will turn on until the water is about 80-86F then shutoff and wait to turn on again when the temperature is down at 74F. So my tank has been experiencing alot of temperature swings :? .

I am wondering if anyone had this type of problem before? Could it be that the heater is too powerful for a 5G tank? Maybe the heater is defective? Any thoughts and/ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## Rene (Jun 7, 2003)

I have a 50W Visitherm heater that I use on my cycling 5G tank. The problem is the heater will not shut off until the temperature is above 80F. I set the temperature of the heater to be at 74F. 

So what would happen is that the heater will turn on until the water is about 80-86F then shutoff and wait to turn on again when the temperature is down at 74F. So my tank has been experiencing alot of temperature swings :? .

I am wondering if anyone had this type of problem before? Could it be that the heater is too powerful for a 5G tank? Maybe the heater is defective? Any thoughts and/ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

It's a common problem. Lucky you found out. It gets sticked. You want to return it to the store for an exchange. Visitherm usually is quite dependable. You might get the faulty one


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I can't second that opinion. My personal experience with a Visitherm is that it did exactly the same thing after about a week of use. I had to throw it out, because shipping it back to a mail order house was more trouble than the heater was worth. I wish I could recommend a good heater, but every one I have tried has been a piece of crap. The longest lasting heater has been the Tronic, and that went only three years. It leaked water and broke in the tank, but never stuck ON, because it has an electronic thermostat.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

gsmollin, if you don't mind spending more, try the WON brother pro-titanium heaters (not the Via Aqua titanium). That thing is as good as you can get. Whatever temp. you set on the external controller will be kept exactly with +/- 0.5 degree. It's one amazing heater. I replaced many of mines to that brand but they are a bit pricey.


----------



## Rene (Jun 7, 2003)

Could it also be because the heater is too powerful for a 5G? Marineland recommends that I use a 25W heater instead of the 50W for my 5G tank, but I couldn't find it in stores.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't think so. I use exactly the Visitherm 50 watts in my hex-5 and has no problem.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

The 50 W will get a lot of cycling from being in only 5 gallons. That makes it wear out sooner, which it (apparently) already has. The best reason for using the 25 W is that you stand a lesser chance of cooking your fish with only 25 W than 50 W.


----------



## PPulcher (Feb 4, 2004)

I've had problems with the 50W Visitherm's in 10 gallon tanks. The temp drifts high and low for no reason. I bought them in December; they worked for a while and now won't hold a temperature worth a darn. My LFS has a 1 year guarantee on them, so off I go to exchange them.


----------



## Rene (Jun 7, 2003)

Alot of people seem to have bad experiences with the Visitherm Deluxe. I think they are just flawed. The original Visitherm that I have is like a workhorse, it keeps on running without a hitch.

Anyways, I opted to buy another heater, a 25W heater made by Marineland called Neptune. Right now the temperature is stablized, finally! This heater cost 1/2 of the Visitherms and does 100% of what it is suppose to do. 

If anyone is wondering I got these heaters at Petsmart. For some reason these heaters are not included in the Marineland Website, weird!


----------



## PPulcher (Feb 4, 2004)

Rene, I live just North of you. I'm going to check out the local Petsmart to have a look at these smaller heaters. I need several for killie tanks.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rene (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes, you should check them out. I like them alot! I think I remember seeing it at the Petsmart near Hwy7 and Woodbine.

I got mine at the one in Mississauga, but I think they carry the same inventory.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I had the same problem with a visitherm 200w. I noticed that it wasn't a very accurate thermostat. If the temp in the tank was 80 degrees, the visitherm would still be heating even though it was set at 76. I got one of the via aqua titaniums and have had zero problems with temp, stability in it. Since purchasing it I have heard great things about the won brother's titanium heaters. I was wondering why nino suggested the won and not the via aqua and what the pros and cons of each are.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Some of my visitherm works fine while others have the same problem. As a result, I always turn the problematic ones at least 2 degrees lower than my desired temperature. That way, it kindda evens out the discrepancy. However, if you don't want to take any risks of frying your plants and fish and have enough money, I would suggest you buy a better quality heater. I've told a story on one of my tanks that had a heater going off the chart; in the morning it was in the steady 70's by the time I got home at noon it was well over 100's(its reading was no longer visible, PLUS the water was HOT) Yup, cooked 90% of my fishes. 

Paul


----------

